# Cách chọn đèn ngủ để bàn hợp người mệnh Mộc, rinh đón tài lộc



## gomsubaokhanh (25 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chọn đèn gốm sứ trang trí phòng ngủ cho người mệnh Mộc hợp phong thủy, đem lại tài lộc và phú quý cho gia chủ là vấn đề mà hầu như khách hàng nào cũng quan tâm khi có nhu cầu. Để trả lời vấn đề này, khách hàng cần chú ý những điều sau: Thứ nhất, bạn phải biết được mệnh Mộc sinh năm bao nhiêu? Hợp với những màu nào? Nên chọn chất liệu gì để làm đèn trang trí cho người mệnh Mộc? Và chọn mua những mẫu đèn này ở đâu? Hãy cùng chúng tôi bỏ ra 10 phút để "ngâm cứu" các thông tin dưới đây, bạn nhé!

1. Mạng Mộc sinh năm nào? Hợp với màu gì?
Cách chọn đèn gốm sứ trang trí phòng ngủ cho người mệnh Mộc






Mạng Mộc sinh năm nào? Câu trả lời là Nhâm Ngọ – 1942, 2002; Kỷ Hợi – 1959, 2019; Mậu Thìn – 1988, 1928; Quý Mùi – 1943, 2003; Nhâm Tý – 1972, 2032; Kỷ Tỵ – 1989, 1929; Canh Dần – 1950, 2010; Quý Sửu – 1973, 2033; Tân Mão – 1951, 2011; Canh Thân – 1980, 2040; Mậu Tuất – 1958, 2018 và Tân Dậu – 1981, 2041.

Chọn đèn ngủ gốm sứ trang trí phòng ngủ cho người mệnh Mộc nên chọn những màu sắc hợp với mệnh Mộc. Đó chính là màu xanh lá cây, nâu gỗ. Ngoài ra, theo thuyết Ngũ Hành tương sinh tương khắc, Thủy sinh Mộc cho nên màu xanh lam là lựa chọn tuyệt vời nhất cho những khách hàng thuộc tính Mộc. Thông thường, các màu sắc này thường được dùng ở phần chụp của bòng đèn, nhất là những mẫu đèn trang trí phòng khách, phòng ngủ. Cho nên, khi chọn mua đèn, hãy lưu ý đến bộ phận này nhé.

Lựa chọn chất liệu đèn ngủ gốm sứ trang trí phòng ngủ cho người mệnh Mộc?

Mộc tức là cỏ cây, hoa lá, vạn vật sinh sôi phát triển không ngừng. Mộc tức là gỗ hay những vật chất đến từ tự nhiên. Cho nên, chọn đèn ngủ gốm sứ trang trí phòng ngủ cho người mệnh Mộc, nên chọn loại đèn làm bằng  đế gỗ, thân gốm sứ. Thường thì những loại đèn trang trí cao cấp có phần chao đèn và trụ đèn được làm từ những chất liệu này. Bạn có thể chọn mua để lắp đặt và trang trí cho phòng khách của gia đình.

Quý khách cũng nên lưu ý, trong cùng một không gian nội thất nhất định, ngoài việc chọn đèn trang trí cho người mệnh Mộc, quý khách cũng cần quan tâm đến các chất liệu nội thất khác, như là bộ bàn ghế gỗ, tủ rượu, kệ đựng ti vi, bình hoa,... Các món đồ này sẽ bổ sung và hỗ trợ lẫn nhau, kết hợp thêm đèn trang trí, đem lại phong thủy tốt nhất cho gia chủ.

Xem thêm: gomsubaokhanh.vn


----------

